# About: FITMENT MK4 245/40/18 OR 245/35/18 on 18X8.5 OFSSET 35



## wutzzz (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi, vortexx enthusiast I have some issue to get clear as soon as possible.
I'm mounting a track and autocross gti mk4
The rims are Axxis Reverb 18x8.5 offset 35
I don't have any type of spacers.
I am mounting track coilovers don't think of lowering more than 1.5 
I will like to get some hints about this fitment:
245/35/18 or 245/40/18 if they will fit with spacers adjustment under the OEM mk4 fenders
Any type of logical advice is more than welcome


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: About: FITMENT MK4 245/40/18 OR 245/35/18 on 18X8.5 OFSSET 35 (wutzzz)*

8.5" @ ET35....I think it's going to rub the coilover and you'll need spacers. I'm running 7.5" ET35 and I can barely get a finger between the tire and the coilover.
245/35-18 is the correct size. 245/40-18 is a bit big and will make rubbing worse.
Why go 18" for track/autox? I'd drop down to a lightweight 16"....or maybe 17" depending on tire choices.


----------



## wutzzz (Oct 10, 2007)

blackflygti:
I understand your point and you are correct. but i still have some 17 in the garage what i wanted was to try to put that much of tire in that exact rim for some occasions, and not for literally go out to the track looking for specific times with an 18 wheel. anyway the thing is that i have complete R bodykit looking to get as much as filling space with this type of rim.


----------



## wutzzz (Oct 10, 2007)

btw the other issue to see if I have to stay with the 18 wheelis is because of the 6 piston porsche calipers I have in mind to be mounting! 
keep helping thanks on advance


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (wutzzz)*

245/35/18 or even a 255/35/18 will work.
You may need to bring the offset down to about 30mm though.
I have run both on 8.5 et28 with no problems.


----------



## wutzzz (Oct 10, 2007)

have someone else done this
even by using caster and camber adjustment 
like ground control?


----------



## wutzzz (Oct 10, 2007)

*oTHER QUESTION!*

dO you think I may still have to roll fenders?? 
with 245/35/18??? on front? 
if some one have some pics in for this type of combination thanks on advance


----------

